# 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*

					3D-Drucker stehen kurz davor, auch für Heimanwender günstig genug zu werden, um der Technik zum Durchbruch zu verhelfen. Forscher in den USA haben die Technik nun jedoch schon weiterentwickelt. Ihr 3D-Drucker verwendet kein Kunststoff, sondern flüssiges Metall.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*


----------



## beren2707 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*

Wer hat nach Ansehen des Videos noch Lust dazu, mal wieder Sims zu spielen?


----------



## locojens (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Wer hat nach Ansehen des Videos noch Lust dazu, mal wieder Sims zu spielen?



Ich nicht?  Warum sollte ich auch, habe es noch nie gespielt. 

@T: Sieht ja spannend aus aber wenn da nur die Oberfläche aushärtet ist das ganze ja eher sinnfrei, weil es ja nicht stabil wird. Also eher eine Machbarkeitsstudie welche noch viel Forschung benötigt in alle Richtungen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*



locojens schrieb:


> @T: Sieht ja spannend aus aber wenn da nur die Oberfläche aushärtet ist das ganze ja eher sinnfrei, weil es ja nicht stabil wird. Also eher eine Machbarkeitsstudie welche noch viel Forschung benötigt in alle Richtungen.


 
Allein aufgrund der hohen Kosten für nahe der Raumtemperatur flüssige Metalle ist das ganze für so ziemlich jeden Zweck unbrauchbar.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Juli 2013)

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!


----------



## locojens (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Allein aufgrund der hohen Kosten für nahe der Raumtemperatur flüssige Metalle ist das ganze für so ziemlich jeden Zweck unbrauchbar.



ruyven fürs Auge hat es doch was! Aber wie du ja selber sagst alle anderen Zwecke erfüllt das Ganze nicht!


----------



## Diweex (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*

Würds ein Flüssigmetall geben das bei Raumtemperatur flüssig ist und in Verbindung mit Sauerstoff durchhärten würde, wär zumindest die Technische vorarbeit schon gemacht.
Vielleichtwirds ja was ordentliches wenn man diese Nanopartikelchen dafür verwendet. Da sollte doch durchaus was machbares dabei sein.

gruß

diweex


----------



## Oberst Klink (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*

Hmm, dann doch lieber SLS


----------



## Deimos (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*



locojens schrieb:


> Ich nicht?  Warum sollte ich auch, habe es noch nie gespielt.


 Die Musik ist aus Sims .


----------



## rabe08 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*

Sehr interessanter, allerdings gibt es schon Lange 3D-Drucker, die Metalle sintern.


----------



## Blacktemplar (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*

@ rabe08 ja gibt es, man kann damit sogar Gradientenwerkstoffe herstellen, aktuelle Forschungen beschäftigen sich zum Beispiel mit der Herstellung von Bauteilen (2x2m), die komplett aus Metallpulvern schichtweise hergestellt werden (Elektronenstrahlsintern).

Interessant an dem Artikel ist eigentlich die Metalllegierung. So sehr viele, die unter Raumtemperatur flüssig sind fallen mir da gerade nicht ein (ausser Quecksilber als reines Element, cerolow, wood'sches Metall, Lipowitz- und Rose-Metall) <-- Problem Umweltschädlich.


----------



## locojens (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*



Deimos schrieb:


> Die Musik ist aus Sims .


 
Achsooooo ich dachte das wäre Fahrstuhlmusik.


----------



## DerBratmaxe (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*

Ich werd mir erst einen 3D-Drucker kaufen, wenn es möglich ist einen Sessel aus Wackelpudding zu drucken!


----------



## MatzMaker (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*



DerBratmaxe schrieb:


> Ich werd mir erst einen 3D-Drucker kaufen, wenn es möglich ist einen Sessel aus Wackelpudding zu drucken!


 
HAHA ^^
des wär mal ne geile idee  ^^
würde den glaub sofort essen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*

Nette Spielerei, ich warte dann mal auf das Modell welches durchsichtiges Aluminium druckt. Was soll den für den Heimanwender günstig heißen? Ein 747 Triebwerk wäre ja auch günstig zu bekommen


----------



## Tripleh84 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*

warum eigentlich Drucker? Da wird doch garnix gedruckt


----------



## Oberst Klink (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nette Spielerei, ich warte dann mal auf das Modell welches durchsichtiges Aluminium druckt. Was soll den für den Heimanwender günstig heißen? Ein 747 Triebwerk wäre ja auch günstig zu bekommen


 
Star Trek IV lässt grüßen  Aber durchsichtiges Alu gibt es wirklich und es wurde ein Jahr vor der Veröffentlichung von Star Trek IV erfunden. Nennt sich Aluminiumoxynitrid. Die Teile aus Aluminiumoxynitrid werden ja aus Pulver herstestellt, in dem sie in eine Form gepresst und anschließend gebacken werden. Könnte also durchaus fürs Lasersintern geeignet sein.



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> warum eigentlich Drucker? Da wird doch garnix gedruckt


 
Man könnte auch CNC- oder NC-Maschine dazu sagen, aber Drucker hat sich nun mal eingebürgert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*



Blacktemplar schrieb:


> Interessant an dem Artikel ist eigentlich die Metalllegierung. So sehr viele, die unter Raumtemperatur flüssig sind fallen mir da gerade nicht ein (ausser Quecksilber als reines Element, cerolow, wood'sches Metall, Lipowitz- und Rose-Metall) <-- Problem Umweltschädlich.


 
Glaube nicht, dass die großartig was neues entwickelt haben (sonst wäre das die viel größere Meldung gewesen). Eine der vielfältigen Gallium/Indium-Legierungen und n bissl was dazu für die Oberflächeoxidation - fertig. Und eben teuer.


----------



## Oberst Klink (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*

Hier steht es: 





Tripleh84 schrieb:


> warum eigentlich Drucker? Da wird doch garnix gedruckt



Gallium und Indium.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*

Wortwörtlich genommen hat er schon recht:
Bei einem "Druck" wird etwas auf etwas anderes gedrückt. Klassischerweise eine gefärbte Platte mit Muster auf Papier. Demnach wären aber auch Tintenstrahler keine "Drucker", sondern nur Laser- und Nadeldrucker. Wenn man "Drucker" als PC-Peripherie neu definiert, wären es Maschienen, die ihr Produkt einzelne Elemente (z.B. Pixel) in einem strengen Raster zusammensetzen. Dazu würde auch 3D Drucker gehören, die flache Schichten von Pulver oder Flüssigkeiten mittels Laser/Elektronenstrahl aushärten/sintern/etc und dabei die gesamte Fläche abtasten. Aber alle Geräte, die mit einem frei beweglichen Kopf Material systematisch zusammensetzen, haben allenfalls noch Bezug zu einem Plotter und nichts mit "Druck" oder "Druckern" zu tun.

Aber ob das nun sooo wichtig ist...


----------



## Blacktemplar (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*

Indium schmilzt bei 156 °C, würde ich jetzt mal nicht mehr bei Raumtemperatur nennen  Bei Gallium habt ihr aber recht mit ~30 °C


----------



## Oberst Klink (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*



Blacktemplar schrieb:


> Indium schmilzt bei 156 °C, würde ich jetzt mal nicht mehr bei Raumtemperatur nennen  Bei Gallium habt ihr aber recht mit ~30 °C


 
Es ist von einer Legierung die Rede, nicht davon, dass beide Elemente seperat verwendet werden. Aber danke fürs Klugscheißen^^


----------



## N00bler (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*

Hatte mal nen 3d-Drucker mit Plastik gesehen, aber mit Metall... Na gut bestimmt schicke Ergebnisse.


----------



## jamie (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*

Auch wenn's derzeit noch zu teuer ist, ist es doch trotzdem 'ne interessante Sache. 
Ist ja auch erst der Anfang der Forschungen in diesem Bereich.


----------



## antic (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*

Also 3D Ploter kann man schon ab ca. 600 Euro kaufen. Sind einfache Bausätze und können nur ABS Drucken.

Da im moment noch relativ viele Patente am laufen sind, sind Industrie 3D Ploter mit Klimakammer noch recht teuer.

In 1-2 Jahre werden die Patente ablaufen und die 3D Ploter werden dann sehr viel billiger

Metalle werden in der Industrie mit Lasersintern gedruckt. Ist jedoch relativ teuer.


----------



## hodenbussard (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*

Wir haben in der Firma einen 3D Plotter,der aber aufgrund der Kosten extrem selten genutzt wird.Der arbeitet aber auf Kunstoffbasis. Wofür ich solche Metall 3D Plotter präsident finde,sind kleine Einzelteile,wo die konventionelle Herstellungsweise (fräsen,drehen o.ä.)entweder zu aufwändig ist,oder schlichtweg zu schwer zu realisieren ist aufgrund der Einschränkung die manche Maschinen haben.
Die Amis freuts,nun kann bald jeder seine Pistolen und Gewehre mit den fehlenden Einzelteilen nachrüsten


----------



## keinnick (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*



hodenbussard schrieb:


> Wofür ich solche Metall 3D Plotter präsident finde ...


 
3D-Drucker for President? 



Spoiler



Ich glaube das Wort das Du suchst ist: http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/praedestiniert


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*



hodenbussard schrieb:


> Wir haben in der Firma einen 3D Plotter,der aber aufgrund der Kosten extrem selten genutzt wird.Der arbeitet aber auf Kunstoffbasis. Wofür ich solche Metall 3D Plotter präsident finde,sind kleine Einzelteile,wo die konventionelle Herstellungsweise (fräsen,drehen o.ä.)entweder zu aufwändig ist,oder schlichtweg zu schwer zu realisieren ist aufgrund der Einschränkung die manche Maschinen haben.
> Die Amis freuts,nun kann bald jeder seine Pistolen und Gewehre mit den fehlenden Einzelteilen nachrüsten


 
Mit der hier vorgestellten Technik wirst du vermutlich keine Metallteile fertigen können, deren Stabilität über der von Kunststoff liegt. In der Nähe der Raumtemperatur flüssige Legierungen sind nunmal eher weich. Wenn du beanspruchbare Teile willst, musst du sintern. Hier kann Metall höchstens mit Optik oder Leitfähigkeit punkten.

Was mir gerade so auffällt: Hat eigentlich noch niemand ein Keramik-basiertes System gebaut? Wenn man einen Weg findet, die in Stützmaterial zu drucken, könnte man sehr komplexe Formen ohne energieintensives Drucksystem fertigen und anschließend in einem einfachen Brennofen in sehr stabile Strukturen verwandeln.
Und Geld müsste damit doch eigentlich auch zu machen sein, wenn man bedenkt, dass das Militär seit Jahrzehnten vor der Frage steht "suboptimale Formen mit Keramik-Verbund-Panzerung oder optimale Formen mit Stahl?"


----------



## hodenbussard (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*

Denke bis die die Anforderungenen mit so einen Ding erfüllen können wirds dauern  aber spannend


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*

Wo kann ich den ersten Grafikkarten-Baukasten und diesen Drucker bestellen?  Wenn das noch weiter entwickelt wird können wir bald zu Hause alles drucken, zuerst die Kunststoffplatte und dann noch die Metallleitungen naja theoretisch können wir das


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*

In der hier gezeigten Auflösung (und auch deutlich besserer) kannst du schon heute deine eigenen Platinen ätzen. Das reicht aber weder für Grafikkarten, noch liefert oder verlötet es dir die passenden Chips.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In der hier gezeigten Auflösung (und auch deutlich besserer) kannst du schon heute deine eigenen Platinen ätzen. Das reicht aber weder für Grafikkarten, noch liefert oder verlötet es dir die passenden Chips.


 
Schade mal sehen wann es dann Geräte gibt die sowas können für zu Hause, einen USB-Stick bitte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*

Die Überschrift spiegel das Niveau wider, das PCGH inzwischen erreicht hat.


----------



## Uter (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Allein aufgrund der hohen Kosten für nahe der Raumtemperatur flüssige Metalle ist das ganze für so ziemlich jeden Zweck unbrauchbar.


 Es gibt Flüssigmetalle, die günstig herstellbar sind. Z.B. eine einfache Mischung aus Na und K. 



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Aber durchsichtiges Alu gibt es wirklich und es wurde ein Jahr vor der Veröffentlichung von Star Trek IV erfunden. Nennt sich Aluminiumoxynitrid.


 Wenn man kein reines Alu meint, dann kann auch Aluminiumoxid schon durchsichtig sein. 



hodenbussard schrieb:


> Die Amis freuts,nun kann bald jeder seine Pistolen und Gewehre mit den fehlenden Einzelteilen nachrüsten


 Es gibt schon ein Druckmuster für eine Pistole aus einem Kunststoff-3D-Drucker. Man benötigt nur einen Nagel als Schlagbolzen und nach einem Schuss ist vermutlich der Lauf kaputt, aber zum Töten reichts. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was mir gerade so auffällt: Hat eigentlich noch niemand ein Keramik-basiertes System gebaut? Wenn man einen Weg findet, die in Stützmaterial zu drucken, könnte man sehr komplexe Formen ohne energieintensives Drucksystem fertigen und anschließend in einem einfachen Brennofen in sehr stabile Strukturen verwandeln.
> Und Geld müsste damit doch eigentlich auch zu machen sein, wenn man bedenkt, dass das Militär seit Jahrzehnten vor der Frage steht "suboptimale Formen mit Keramik-Verbund-Panzerung oder optimale Formen mit Stahl?"


 Das Militär sucht keine Einzelteile für Panzerungen, für die benötigten Mengen ist Sintern sinnvoller und günstiger. 
Welche Formen kann man mit einem Drucker erreichen, die man nicht sintern kann? Bei Panzerungen sehe ich da kein Bedarf und suboptimal ist die Formgebung mit Keramik i.d.R. auch nicht. 

@ topic:
Wenn man einen Weg findet das Metall zu härten, dann könnte das wirklich interessant werden. Eventuell könnte man das Material nachträglich erwärmen bis das Flüssigmetall nicht mehr (chemisch, nicht mechanisch) stabil ist und in mechanisch stabilere Phasen umgewandelt wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*



Uter schrieb:


> Es gibt Flüssigmetalle, die günstig herstellbar sind. Z.B. eine einfache Mischung aus Na und K.



Vielleicht sollte ich es ausdrücklich auf Metalle einschränken, die unter Raumtemperatur flüssig sind und die unter weiteren Normal-Bedingungen auch Metalle bleiben. Und nicht über spontane Reaktion mit Luftsauerstoff und -feuchtigkeit im Best Case wegreagiert und im Worst Case hochentflambare Verbindungen in größerem Umfange ausbildet 



> Wenn man kein reines Alu meint, dann kann auch Aluminiumoxid schon durchsichtig sein.



Da wir hier von Metallen reden, sollte es aber schon reines Alu sein (auch keine nitride).



> Es gibt schon ein Druckmuster für eine Pistole aus einem Kunststoff-3D-Drucker. Man benötigt nur einen Nagel als Schlagbolzen und nach einem Schuss ist vermutlich der Lauf kaputt, aber zum Töten reichts.



Soll sogar mehrere Schuss aushalten - und der Nagel ist auch ersetzbar (die Waffe dann aber hoch illegal).



> Das Militär sucht keine Einzelteile für Panzerungen, für die benötigten Mengen ist Sintern sinnvoller und günstiger.
> Welche Formen kann man mit einem Drucker erreichen, die man nicht sintern kann? Bei Panzerungen sehe ich da kein Bedarf und suboptimal ist die Formgebung mit Keramik i.d.R. auch nicht.



? Seit wann kann man Keramiken sintern? Und das auch noch ohne Schwächung gegenüber Vollmaterial?
Bezüglich "erreichen können": Vermutlich könnte man sie mit entsprechendem Aufwand auch so erreichen. Aber vermutlich ist das zu teuer - jedenfalls bestehen so ziemlich alle Panzerfahrzeuge mit Verbundpanzerung aus einfachen, prismatischen Flächen, was Schuzttechnisch ziemliche Verschwendung ist (die Kanten sind übermäßig stark geschützt, die Mitte der Flächen deutlich schwächer, ein unentdeckter Feind kann warten/seine Position so anpassen, dass größere Teile potentieller Trefferflächen rechtwinklig zu ihm ausgerichtet sind). Kurz vor Einführung derartiger Panzerungen gab es dagegen eine Reihe von Fahrzeugen (gerade bei den Sowjets), die größere Teile in runde Formen gegossen haben (=> das Fahrzeug besteht aus wirklich jeder Richtung primär aus geneigten Flächen, die Panzerungsstärke lässt sich optimal verteilen).

Beides zu kombinieren sollte sich eigentlich lohnen. Aber es erfordert eine Möglichkeit, unbiegbare Materialien in den gewünschten Rundungen zu fertigen.




> @ topic:
> Wenn man einen Weg findet das Metall zu härten, dann könnte das wirklich interessant werden. Eventuell könnte man das Material nachträglich erwärmen bis das Flüssigmetall nicht mehr (chemisch, nicht mechanisch) stabil ist und in mechanisch stabilere Phasen umgewandelt wird.


 
Ich wüsste von keinem Metall, dass verschiedene feste Zustände hat, egal unter welchen Bedingungen.


----------



## Uter (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich es ausdrücklich auf Metalle einschränken, die unter Raumtemperatur flüssig sind und die unter weiteren Normal-Bedingungen auch Metalle bleiben.


NaK ist unter Raumtemperatur flüssig.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und nicht über spontane Reaktion mit Luftsauerstoff und -feuchtigkeit im Best Case wegreagiert und im Worst Case hochentflambare Verbindungen in größerem Umfange ausbildet


Hier geht es doch gerade darum, dass die Metalle oberflächlich oxidieren. Das KO2 ist in der Tat etwas problematisch, aber u.U. lässt sich das auch vermeiden. Idee: Vielleicht könnte man etwas Sr zugeben (weitere Phasen senken den Schmelzpunkt i.d.R.), welches sich in das KO2 einlagert (iirc ähnlicher Ionenradius) und durch eine nachträgliche "Bestäubung" mit Al in Al2O3 und Sr umgewandelt werden kann. Zugegeben: Das ist sehr theoretisch und sicher nicht ganz so einfach machbar, aber wenn soetwas ähnliches funktioniert, dann hat man zumindest eine sehr stabile Außenhülle um ein Flüssigmetall.   



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da wir hier von Metallen reden, sollte es aber schon reines Alu sein (auch keine nitride).


Dann kann man es vergessen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ? Seit wann kann man Keramiken sintern?


Schon (gefühlt) immer? 



			
				Wiki schrieb:
			
		

> *Sintern* ist ein Verfahren zur Herstellung oder Veränderung von  (Werk-)Stoffen. Dabei werden feinkörnige, keramische oder metallische  Stoffe – oft unter erhöhtem Druck – erhitzt, wobei die Temperaturen  jedoch unterhalb der Schmelztemperatur der Hauptkomponenten bleiben, so  dass die Gestalt (Form) des Werkstückes erhalten bleibt.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und das auch noch ohne Schwächung gegenüber Vollmaterial?


Was genau meinst du damit? Wenn der Druck hoch genug ist, dann führt Sintern afaik zu keiner nennenswerten (Struktur-) Schwächung gegenüber anderen Herstellungsverfahren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber vermutlich ist das zu teuer - jedenfalls bestehen so ziemlich alle Panzerfahrzeuge mit Verbundpanzerung aus einfachen, prismatischen Flächen, was Schuzttechnisch ziemliche Verschwendung ist (die Kanten sind übermäßig stark geschützt, die Mitte der Flächen deutlich schwächer, ein unentdeckter Feind kann warten/seine Position so anpassen, dass größere Teile potentieller Trefferflächen rechtwinklig zu ihm ausgerichtet sind).


Die prismen-/wabenförmigen Flächen sind gewollt. Bei einem Treffer mit einem Projektil werden höchstens 3 Waben zerstört und der Rest der Panzerung bleibt voll intakt. Natürlich sind die Grenzen dieser Flächen geschwächt, aber die deutlich erhöhte "Mehrtrefferstabilität" überwiegt diesen Nachteil scheinbar deutlich. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kurz vor Einführung derartiger Panzerungen gab es dagegen eine Reihe von Fahrzeugen (gerade bei den Sowjets), die größere Teile in runde Formen gegossen haben (=> das Fahrzeug besteht aus wirklich jeder Richtung primär aus geneigten Flächen, die Panzerungsstärke lässt sich optimal verteilen).


Runde Flächen sind suboptimal und werden afaik auch in Russland nicht mehr bei neuen Fahrzeugen genutzt. Der Grund ist, dass runde Strukturen in jede Richtung den worst-case 90° aufweisen und entsprechen bei den senkrechten Strukturen deutlich dicker gepanzert werden müssen, was bei gleicher Schutzwirkung deutlich mehr Gewicht bedeutet. Von schräg oben sind beide Versionen ähnlich verwundbar. Bei gleichem Gewicht ist die runde Form vermutlich auch dort schwächer - irgendwo muss ja auch eingespart werden. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wüsste von keinem Metall, dass verschiedene feste Zustände hat, egal unter welchen Bedingungen.


 Es geht ja auch um einen festen und einen flüssigen Zustand. Den Flüssigen kann man u.U. auch durch Zusätze erreichen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*



Uter schrieb:


> Hier geht es doch gerade darum, dass die Metalle oberflächlich oxidieren. Das KO2 ist in der Tat etwas problematisch, aber u.U. lässt sich das auch vermeiden. Idee: Vielleicht könnte man etwas Sr zugeben (weitere Phasen senken den Schmelzpunkt i.d.R.), welches sich in das KO2 einlagert (iirc ähnlicher Ionenradius) und durch eine nachträgliche "Bestäubung" mit Al in Al2O3 und Sr umgewandelt werden kann. Zugegeben: Das ist sehr theoretisch und sicher nicht ganz so einfach machbar, aber wenn soetwas ähnliches funktioniert, dann hat man zumindest eine sehr stabile Außenhülle um ein Flüssigmetall.



Klingt irgendwie so, als würde mein "Kosten"-Einwand am Ende deines langen Prozesses immer noch Bestand haben, auch wenn NaK etwas günstiger ist, als Gallium/Indium basierte Lösungen 
Zumal "sehr stabil" sich hier bei der Kosten/Nutzen-Rechnung mit gesinterten Metallen vergleichen lassen muss. Und dass du deine Schutzschicht so dick bekommst, dass überhaupt nenneswerte mechanische Belastungen möglich sind, muss sich auch erstmal zeigen. Ein weiteres Problem sehe ich bei Hohlkörpern. Derartige Fertigungsprozesse sind ja vor allem für komplexe Formen interessant, bei denen man aber nicht so ohne weiteres alle Oberflächen mit "Bestäubung" nachbehandeln kann.



> Schon (gefühlt) immer?



Also ich meine Sintern fertiger Keramikteile, nicht des Ausgangsgemisches zur Keramik. Ist das auch schon "immer" möglich? (*keineAhnunghab*)



> Die prismen-/wabenförmigen Flächen sind gewollt. Bei einem Treffer mit einem Projektil werden höchstens 3 Waben zerstört und der Rest der Panzerung bleibt voll intakt. Natürlich sind die Grenzen dieser Flächen geschwächt, aber die deutlich erhöhte "Mehrtrefferstabilität" überwiegt diesen Nachteil scheinbar deutlich.



Ich meine jetzt keine Feinstrukturen innerhalb der Platte, sondern ich meine die Formgebung des gesamten Objektes. Also z.B. ein eckiger statt einem Kuppelförmigen Turm.



> Runde Flächen sind suboptimal und werden afaik auch in Russland nicht mehr bei neuen Fahrzeugen genutzt. Der Grund ist, dass runde Strukturen in jede Richtung den worst-case 90° aufweisen



Der ist aber winzig im Vergleich zu den großen 90° Flächen, die andere Strukturen in viele Richtungen darbieten. Das die Form nicht mehr angewandt wird, liegt meines Wissens nach primär an den Materialien. Einen Turm aus massivem, oberflächen gehärteten Stahl kannst du einfach gießen. Einen aus Keramik-Verbundmaterialien nicht, da bräuchte man komplett andere, noch zu entwickelnde Fertigungstechniken - oder man setzt ihn eben aus Flachmaterial zusammen.



> Es geht ja auch um einen festen und einen flüssigen Zustand. Den Flüssigen kann man u.U. auch durch Zusätze erreichen.


 
 Oben sprachst du von "Flüssigmetall". Durch Zusätze verflüssigtes Metall wäre vom Ablauf her plausibel - auch hier ist mir aber keine Substanz bekannt. Außerdem verliert das Verfahren mit jedem weiteren Bearbeitungsschritt an Attraktivität. Mit Lasersintern kann ich direkt mein Vollmetallobjekt fertigen, bei voller Festigkeit von -je nach Geschmack- Alu, Stahl,... . Einziger Haken ist der hohe Energie- und ggf. Zeitaufwand. Eine bei Raumtemperatur flüssige Substanz würde den Verbrauch erstmal senken (den Zeitaufwand ggf. nicht, weil der Drucker langsam genug arbeiten muss, dass sich die Oxidschichten ausbilden), aber nachträgliche Härtungsprozesse, ggf. noch Materialzusätze und allgemein komplexere Ausgangsmaterialieren können diesen Vorteil zunichte machen.


----------



## Uter (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker: "Terminator-Drucker" nutzt flüssige Metalle*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Klingt irgendwie so, als würde mein "Kosten"-Einwand am Ende deines langen Prozesses immer noch Bestand haben, auch wenn NaK etwas günstiger ist, als Gallium/Indium basierte Lösungen


Kann sein, muss aber nicht. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zumal "sehr stabil" sich hier bei der Kosten/Nutzen-Rechnung mit gesinterten Metallen vergleichen lassen muss. Und dass du deine Schutzschicht so dick bekommst, dass überhaupt nenneswerte mechanische Belastungen möglich sind, muss sich auch erstmal zeigen. Ein weiteres Problem sehe ich bei Hohlkörpern. Derartige Fertigungsprozesse sind ja vor allem für komplexe Formen interessant, bei denen man aber nicht so ohne weiteres alle Oberflächen mit "Bestäubung" nachbehandeln kann.


Das mii "sehr stabil" ist natürlich relativ. Ich hatte es eher so gemeint, dass eine sehr dünne, aber für diese dicke sehr stabile Außenhülle immerhin sabil genug ist, dass das Material alltäglichen Belastungen in z.B. Elekronikgeräten aushalten. Generell sehe ich eher darin eine Anwendungsmöglichkeit, dass man recht einfach und schnell Leiterbahnen drucken kann - z.B. für Prototypen. Für starke mechanische Ansprüche sind sie wohl nichts. Vielleicht kann man so auch sehr kleine Hohlkörper herstellen? 
Vielleicht könnte man auf den Lamellen von Luftkühlern so mini-Heatpipes aufdrucken, die die Wärme besser verteilen. (Sinnvoll: Fraglich. Interessant: Imo schon.)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also ich meine Sintern fertiger Keramikteile, nicht des Ausgangsgemisches zur Keramik. Ist das auch schon "immer" möglich? (*keineAhnunghab*)


Afaik ja. Teilweise mit Zusätzen, aber ohne großen Einfluss auf das Material. So nutzt man für WC z.B. 10% Co als Bindemittel. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der ist aber winzig im Vergleich zu den großen 90° Flächen, die andere Strukturen in viele Richtungen darbieten.


Der optimale Bereich ist aber genauso klein. 
Wenn man von bodennahen Gegnern ausgeht (und das 1.OG in einem 200m entfernten Haus hat keinen großartig anderen Winkel als ein 2m Mann in 5m Entfernung), dann ist die nicht-runde Version defnitiv im Vorteil und ein wirklichen Nachteil hat sie nur bei ~90° zu den Flächen, also z.B. im 1.OG wenn der Panzer gerade unter dem Haus vorbei fährt (sich dann aber noch mit einem bzw. mehreren 60t Fahrzeug und vermutlich einem ganzen Infanteriezug anzulegen erfordert aber etwas mehr Mut ). 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das die Form nicht mehr angewandt wird, liegt meines Wissens nach primär an den Materialien. Einen Turm aus massivem, oberflächen gehärteten Stahl kannst du einfach gießen. Einen aus Keramik-Verbundmaterialien nicht, da bräuchte man komplett andere, noch zu entwickelnde Fertigungstechniken - oder man setzt ihn eben aus Flachmaterial zusammen.


Das einfache Gießen ist afaik der Hauptgrund für die Kuppeltürme. Im Kalten Krieg waren die russischen Panzer v.a. durch ihre riesige Anzahl überlegen, entsprechend waren sie eher auf eine schnelle und günstige Herstellung ausgelegt.


----------

